# Price for non-professional truck



## used2jeep (Feb 4, 2011)

Small vent right now - I'm just starting to get the "plow bug" again (must be the weather this year). But holy cow! Are the prices really steep on used trucks crazy or what? Maybe it is just because it is winter but even Edmunds.com price for a used Wrangler is stupid high. In the neighborhood of $12K for an early 2000 model year and 70-80K miles? Really??? And the 1/2 ton pickups are worse!

Am I just too long out of the "business" or is this just craziness?


----------



## timinnc (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm with you on that. I hadn't owned a truck for years and was in the market recently. I was also shocked and opted for an AWD car instead.

Supply and demand, one way or another, has made used trucks (especially 4x4) very expensive.

I think there's a definite trend towards smaller and more fuel efficient cars and SUVs. However, the supply is easily keeping up with that demand. Although there's "overall" less demand for 4-wheel-drive trucks nowadays, they seem to making fewer of them relative to the demand that's out there. Plus, the "used" price will always be somewhat of a reflection of the "new" price, and new 4-wheel-drives are _incredibly_ expensive nowadays. It's not uncommon at all to pay over 30K for a new truck now.

Around here, a 5 year old 4x4 with 60-70K miles on it is still worth 75% or so of the new selling price. That's insane if you ask me. So, I feel your pain....


----------



## used2jeep (Feb 4, 2011)

Whenever I saw roughly $27K for what I tried to configure as a base Wrangler. That sealed the deal on the insanity.


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

If you dont 100% need a plow for this season, wait until around July 4 when gas prices spike and cause a nationwide panic and fire sale on anything that isnt a hybrid.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

used2jeep;1228641 said:


> Small vent right now - I'm just starting to get the "plow bug" again (must be the weather this year). But holy cow! Are the prices really steep on used trucks crazy or what? Maybe it is just because it is winter but even Edmunds.com price for a used Wrangler is stupid high. In the neighborhood of $12K for an early 2000 model year and 70-80K miles? Really??? And the 1/2 ton pickups are worse!
> 
> Am I just too long out of the "business" or is this just craziness?


That is a crazy price. I paid $12.5k for my 2000 3/4 4 years ago in Springfield. Lucky me it was sitting on a Honda dealer's lot and they didn't really know what to do with it.


----------



## stanz (Feb 5, 2011)

*wrong time to buy*

Mid-winter is not the best time to buy a plow, spring and summer are much better.

I wouldn't buy a used plow truck, more than likely you'll be buying somebody's problems. I normally buy a used 4X4 that has never plowed and then find a used plow setup. IMHO the older the truck, the better it will plow. Trucks from the 1980s are heavier, simpler, and stronger than today's standard trucks. Since you're in MA any used truck costing more than $600 MUST pass inspection or you get your money back. (That includes private sellers.) They also MUST declare all mechanical issues as well.

Be careful buying a used plow, make sure the blade will trip. Old plows tend to sit around on the ground and the pivot pins can rust SOLID. I've purchased plows from craigslist and even scrapyards. My current unit came from a scrapyard owners home yard truck, it works great.

Before buying a truck check the forums for known issues. Some of the GM trucks have frame issues, other brands have issues as well. Most of the issues don't occur unless you're plowing commercially but it doesn't hurt to avoid them.

My current setup cost a bit less than $2,000 including repairing everything that needed it. The previous owner was scared by a $600 estimate to repair the front end, not me, I got the truck CHEAP. The truck is already profitable thanks to this years frequent storms in western Mass.

I got my setup in the summer, prices here are nearly double the summer prices on craigslist for 4X4s and plows. Over 48" of snow before the end of January will do that!


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

You can actually get a better deal on a 2-3 year old truck than you can on a 5-7 old truck right now. Not saying it will cost less, but just that when you compare prices and factor in mileage you get a better deal on the newer vehicle.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

stanz;1230816 said:


> Since you're in MA any used truck costing more than $600 MUST pass inspection or you get your money back. (That includes private sellers.) They also MUST declare all mechanical issues as well.


This is not correct.

Any car over $700 sold by a DEALER, and have fewer than 125k miles, must pass inspection, because it is covered under the warranty the law provides:

"The law requires dealers to provide consumers with a written warranty against defects that impair the vehicle's use or safety, and requires private parties to disclose any known use or safety defects."

If you buy a car from a private seller and it doesnt pass inspection then you must prove they knew about the problem when they sold you the car:

"The Used Vehicle Warranty Law applies differently to a vehicle purchased from a private party than it does if purchased from a dealer. Under the law, a dealer is anyone who sells four or more vehicles in a 12 month period.

The Used Vehicle Warranty Law requires private party sellers to inform buyers about any and all known defects which impair the safety or substantially impair the use of the vehicle. The law applies to all private party sales regardless of sales price or mileage. If you discover a defect that impairs the vehicle's safety or substantially impairs the use, and can prove that the seller knew about the defect but failed to disclose it, you may cancel the sale within thirty days of purchase. The seller must refund the amount you paid for the vehicle, less 15 cents per mile of use."

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=ocaterminal&L=4&L0=Home&L1=Consumer&L2=Autos+and+Transportation&L3=Lemon+Laws&sid=Eoca&b=terminalcontent&f=used_vehicle_warranty_law&csid=Eoca


----------



## stanz (Feb 5, 2011)

Let me reword my initial statement: If your vehicle fails inspection AND the cost of repairs exceed 10% of the cost of the vehicle the seller must refund your money. Miles or price don't matter. With today's labor and part costs it's easy to create a high estimate ... just go to the dealer! That's part of the Lemon Aid Law:

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=ocaterm...terminalcontent&f=the_lemon_aid_law&csid=Eoca


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

The Massachusetts Lemon Aid Law allows you to void or cancel a motor vehicle contract or sale if your vehicle fails to pass inspection within seven days from the date of sale AND if the estimated costs of repairs of emissions or safety related defects exceed 10% of the purchase price. (M.G.L. c. 90 §7N) This law applies to both dealer and private party sales of cars and motorcycles purchased for personal or family use. Dealers must display your Lemon Aid rights by putting a sticker on the left front window of each used car at the time of delivery.

werd, you're right. I didn't realize that was a different link, it looks like the same thing.


----------



## used2jeep (Feb 4, 2011)

mmm...I was sort of, not sure if I am fully serious though (probably Winter weariness talking), thinking about finding a repo or off lease 4x4. That seems like it might be the best bet. The mileage on these used vehicles (80-100-140K) between the Chevys and Jeeps is confidence inspiring though. Knowing that most vehicles will be able to last "for the long run" is nice to see. Back in the "old days" 100K was the watermark for "you sure got your moneys worth".


----------

